# Best 60x Mag Glass?



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a 30x / 60x LED Loupe and it's really tricky to see the trich's with the 60x... and with the 30x I can't see them enough to identify them as clear/cloudy/amber. I can tell with the 30x, but everything moves around SO much! (My hand mostly) 

I'm just looking to invest in a bigger glass or something.. does that exist? 

This is what I have now: 

hxxp://i.ebayimg.com/t/30X-magnifying-glass-with-LED-light-60x-magnifier-NEW-/00/$(KGrHqMOKn!E3c3PuFh,BN3Pb(fgpQ~~_12.JPG


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 11, 2013)

Bump for any thoughts.  I would like a 60x mag glass that I don't have to squint my eye out to use, nor worry about things moving around so much. 

Basically, what do YOU use to identify amber trichs?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 11, 2013)

I couldn't get your link to work but this is what I use: hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/30x-magnifying-loupe-p-4218.html
It is only 30x but there are others. I preffer the loupe to the microscope types as they are harder to hold still and get a clear view. 
Here is another one that is good(a buddy has this one):hxxp://www.discount-hydro.com/active-eye-microscope-40x/


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmm not sure why you couldn't get it to work.. I just copied and pasted.. oh and Hushpuppy, shouldn't you do hxxp instead of h t t p? :aok:  

Surely the link won't work if you copy my hxxp in there, silly puppy!  

Remember, no remote links here at MP 


That's the same type of loupe that I have (basically) I just was hoping there was something easier and less "squinty"


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah I fixed that. I hit enter before thinking I have to change that. I am bad about that. Here is the one that you want: hxxp://www.amazon.com/Microscope-Magnifier-Jewelers-Loupe-Samsung/dp/B00D777ABA/ref=sr_1_2?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1370957329&sr=1-2&keywords=jeweler%27s+loupe
I have a grow buddy that has this one. I thought he had the other one then I remembered that he got this one from Amazon. I used and it works really good, and you can connect it to your phone to take really close up pics with it


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah I was thinking of getting one of these.. didn't know if it was worth the bother, since I have a squinity eye kind already. lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 11, 2013)

That last one works really good for the squinty eye relief


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 11, 2013)

Alright Hushpuppy  I'll snag one of these cheap from ermahgerdBay. :aok:

They are cheap enough.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2013)

Do you cut a small sugary leaf off and put it on a solid surface to look at it?  I personally don't like 60+ to look at the trichs.

I got my buddy something cool a while ago, but I don't know the magnification on it.  It connects to your computer.  Here is the link to some pics and info:http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63414


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok, just bid on a Chinese knock off for $0.99 with free shipping on ermahgerdBay. 

 

hxxp://i.ebayimg.com/t/Mini-Jeweller-60X-Pocket-Microscope-Jewelry-Magnifier-Loupe-Glass-LED-Light-/00/s/NjMyWDY1MA==/z/GcgAAOxy--NRtTLi/$(KGrHqZ,!roFGTZjZOUwBRtTLickjQ~~60_3.JPG


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 11, 2013)

Whoa, THG that thing is amazing! hhaha  I may just snag one of these.

And no, I have not cut a tiny sugar leaf off... I was under the (extreme) impression that you do NOT cut.. lol.. anything.. during the flowering process. 

So it's ok to snip a little sugar leaf with trimmers and tweezers, and check that way? I don't want hermies!!! LOL


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes, that's fine, it's how I do it and I use a 30-100x adjustable active eye. Then you can just leave the scope alone, don't touch it and it is amazingly easy and accurate! I also put it on a black background when checking trichs as well to see them better. I find that any other color messes with it, and isn't very accurate.


----------

